# Meklē produktu? >  ASV parveidotajs?

## linris

kur var dabut asv elektribas parveidotaju?

----------


## juris90

> kur var dabut asv elektribas parveidotaju?


 konkretak pareja rozetei?

----------


## linris

tieshi ta

----------


## Mairis

bet vai tad ASV nav 127V ???

----------


## Pocis

Tikla spriegums ASV ir 110 V, frekvence-60 HZ.Tatad naksies vien nomainit barosanas trafiki vai ari iegadaties sprieguma parveidotaju.

----------


## abergs

http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=15974

Un citi...

----------


## Texx

Man mājās stāv paliela izmēra speciāls transformators glītā korpusā ar lampiņu. Pārveido no 220V uz 110V. Jauda laikam bija 500W. Ja kādam pēc tāda vajadzība - varu nopārdot.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja tev vajag pārveidotāju tad šet būs:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=800-048

Ja tev vaja vienkārši pāreju tad arī var iegādāties TEVALO

----------


## juris90

mekleju pareju no amerikanju standarta rozetes uz eiro rozeti. vot no lai sho shtepseli  http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=43-400-06   varetu iespraust musu rozete

----------


## Didzis

Nu nafig čakarēties ar visādām dzirksteļojošām štepseļu pārejām. Ja verķis paredzēts darbam gan 220V, gan 110V tīklā, daudz prātīgāk ir nopirkt jaunu štepseli par 30 santīmiem un pievienot to tīkla vadam amerikānu štepseļa vietā.

----------


## juris90

negribas portativajam griezt tos vadus  ::

----------


## Mairis

> negribas portativajam griezt tos vadus


 Vai tad baroklim otrā galā arī nav štepselis? Nomaini visu vadu.
Vai arī griez kopā, jo vai tad tu kādreiz gribēsi viņu lietot ASV?

----------


## abergs

http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... s_id=15967

----------

